# Breakfast Pics! Fav meal of the day!



## flynike (Aug 5, 2012)

Share your photos


----------



## flynike (Aug 5, 2012)

Waffles w almond butter, banana and sugar free syrup!


----------



## flynike (Aug 5, 2012)

Boiled Eggs w Ezekiel English Muffin


----------



## flynike (Aug 5, 2012)

Chocolate Protein Pancake w chopped Coco Almonds


----------



## flynike (Aug 5, 2012)

Oatmeal Pancake w Almond butter and SF Syrup


----------



## flynike (Aug 5, 2012)

Ezekiel French Toast w Walden Farms Sugar Free Syrup! & Scrambled Eggs


----------



## flynike (Aug 5, 2012)

Uncle Sam's Flax Cereal , Cottage Cheese & Stevia


----------



## flynike (Aug 5, 2012)

Ezekiel English Muffin , Egg Whites & SF Syrup!


----------



## flynike (Aug 5, 2012)

Eggs and Veggies w Ezekiel tortilla


----------



## flynike (Aug 5, 2012)

Ezekiel Tortilla w Almond Butter, Banana & unsweetened coconut milk


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 5, 2012)

Steak,  eggs,  bacon.  bagel/cream cheese, oatmeal/raisins and a huge glass of chocolate milk. No pic,


----------



## ThreeGigs (Aug 5, 2012)

Either nothing (intermittent fasting), or eggs, cheese and ham on a bun.


----------



## lee111s (Aug 6, 2012)

Skipping breakfast is the best way to stay lean. GH level remain elevates until you eat. I wait 3-4 hours after waking before I eat!


----------



## steve6666 (Aug 6, 2012)

Boiled eggs,tuna MMMmmmmmm


----------



## flynike (Aug 6, 2012)

lee111s said:


> Skipping breakfast is the best way to stay lean. GH level remain elevates until you eat. I wait 3-4 hours after waking before I eat!


Are you kidding me????


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 6, 2012)

lee111s said:


> Skipping breakfast is the best way to stay lean. GH level remain elevates until you eat. I wait 3-4 hours after waking before I eat!




lol, did you hear that on Opra or ... lmao


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 6, 2012)

flynike said:


> Are you kidding me????




he is clearly talking about a vey different kind of lean, called "skinny fat"


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 6, 2012)

flynike girl, I applaud your determination and desire!   If I had to eat as strict as you, I would just go with being "stocky" lol


----------



## flynike (Aug 6, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> he is clearly talking about a vey different kind of lean, called "skinny fat"


I am he is fine after having a large fatty pizza before bed , he don't need to eat till the next afternoon


----------



## lee111s (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah I'm skinny fat....

It's true that your GH levels do stay elevated until you eat. Once you eat the insulin release then brings down the level of GH. Why do you think fastes morning cardio is so good for fat loss?

Think what you want, I do what works for me


----------



## flynike (Aug 8, 2012)

lee111s said:


> Yeah I'm skinny fat....
> 
> It's true that your GH levels do stay elevated until you eat. Once you eat the insulin release then brings down the level of GH. Why do you think fastes morning cardio is so good for fat loss?
> 
> Think what you want, I do what works for me


How tall are you, weight, body fat?


----------



## nikos_ (Aug 14, 2012)

guys
i  d like you to also tell us the macros of your breakfast


----------



## nikos_ (Aug 14, 2012)

this is the target for me 
i want to eat it,just once


----------



## flynike (Aug 17, 2012)

nikos_ said:


> guys
> i  d like you to also tell us the macros of your breakfast


Since when macros mattered to you?


----------



## flynike (Aug 17, 2012)

Veggie omelet


----------



## nikos_ (Aug 18, 2012)

flynike said:


> Since when macros mattered to you?



since always

my breakfast always has at least 40gr of protein and 100gr of carbs,from a meal,
never have a shake for breakfast


----------



## jimm (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## flynike (Aug 19, 2012)

nikos_ said:


> since always
> 
> my breakfast always has at least 40gr of protein and 100gr of carbs,from a meal,
> never have a shake for breakfast


Your other posts seems like you don't care for macros only cal intake for the day


----------



## lee111s (Aug 21, 2012)

flynike said:


> How tall are you, weight, body fat?



Sorry been away on vacation.

I'm 163, 5'6" and around 9-10% bodyfat with visible abs/striations in chest and shoulders.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 21, 2012)

lee111s said:


> Skipping breakfast is the best way to stay lean. GH level remain elevates until you eat. I wait 3-4 hours after waking before I eat!



I am digging the food porn thread, so I will try not to detract too much, but I want you to know that what you just described is the method for how sumo wrestlers store massive amounts of fat. Just saying. 


On Topic: 







I eat tons of chick peas to keep my protein levels high enough to keep from looking like Robert John Burke in the movie thinner. I have other recipe ideas that are good. I'll try to remember to take pictures before I eat my breakfast.


----------



## flynike (Aug 22, 2012)

KelJu said:


> I eat tons of chick peas to keep my protein levels high enough to keep from looking like Robert John Burke in the movie thinner. I have other recipe ideas that are good. I'll try to remember to take pictures before I eat my breakfast.


Are you a vegetarian?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 23, 2012)

flynike said:


> Are you a vegetarian?



Yeah, vegan.


----------



## flynike (Aug 23, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Yeah, vegan.


How long have you been?


----------



## flynike (Aug 23, 2012)

the Pumpkin Spice!


----------



## flynike (Aug 23, 2012)

Healthy choice eating out.. Egg whites omelet w green peppers, olive sand sliced tomatoes


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm doing I.F.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 24, 2012)

flynike said:


> the Pumpkin Spice!




I really should be more creative in the kitchen, your pics and ideas inspire me! just thinking of pumpkin spice (my Starbucks fall favorite) made my mouth start watering, lol. I am going to pick some up next go to the store


----------



## flynike (Aug 24, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> I really should be more creative in the kitchen, your pics and ideas inspire me! just thinking of pumpkin spice (my Starbucks fall favorite) made my mouth start watering, lol. I am going to pick some up next go to the store


You gotta be creative in the kitchen  remember this is a lifestyle not only a short term diet


----------



## flynike (Aug 24, 2012)

BulkMeUp said:


> I'm doing I.F.


You couldn't wait !


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 24, 2012)

flynike said:


> You gotta be creative in the kitchen  remember this is a lifestyle not only a short term diet




lol, that is a true statement, and has been my choice of, 20+ years off and on and off and on, off, on, over and over, you get the picture


----------



## flynike (Aug 24, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> lol, that is a true statement, and has been my choice of, 20+ years off and on and off and on, off, on, over and over, you get the picture


Same here! and it might be off during the holidays but back on again!!


----------



## flynike (Aug 26, 2012)

Toasted Gluten Free Ezekiel English Muffin
Almond Butter & Walden Farm Sugar Free Syrup
Chocolate Whey Protein w Coco Powder & Stevia


----------



## flynike (Aug 26, 2012)

Brown Rice rice cakes w Cottage cheese, almond butter, SF Syrup & Cinnamon


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 26, 2012)

I love your pics.... I had 4 pancakes, mrs butterworths syrup, 6 scrambled eggs and a huge chocolate milk  no pics
we were short bacon! and it was storming outside, yes, i was too lazy to go buy some.


----------



## Bnjf (Sep 3, 2012)

Protein sweet potato pancakes. Turkey sausage, walnuts and grapes. I put spay butter and a little maple syrup on the pancakes. Also raisins inside for a little more carbs. I'm bulking ;-) 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## effinrob (Sep 3, 2012)

yum


----------



## Intense (Sep 3, 2012)

lee111s said:


> Yeah I'm skinny fat....
> 
> It's true that your GH levels do stay elevated until you eat. Once you eat the insulin release then brings down the level of GH. Why do you think fastes morning cardio is so good for fat loss?
> 
> Think what you want, I do what works for me




Why not just cut out carbs in the morning then? and eat like 8 eggs or something.(not that I would do that)


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 3, 2012)

might you have some recipe for this sweet potato pancakes?  I've had potato fritters about 30 some odd years ago.


----------



## BigKevKris (Sep 3, 2012)

flynike said:


> Boiled Eggs w Ezekiel English Muffin



Where did you find ezekiel muffins?


----------



## flynike (Sep 3, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> Where did you find ezekiel muffins?


Whole foods or any nat supermarket

Ezekiel 4:9 English Muffins | Food For Life


----------



## BigKevKris (Sep 3, 2012)

Going to have to look for them


----------



## lee111s (Sep 4, 2012)

CalebRM said:


> Why not just cut out carbs in the morning then? and eat like 8 eggs or something.(not that I would do that)



I do cut out carbs in the morning, I eat them PWO only and when I do I eat foods high on the GI index. Read up on Kiefer's carb backloading protocol.

It goes against everything I've ever read or tried when training in the past however it's made the biggest change to my physique that I've ever seen in a 3 month period. You eat fat and protein in the early part of the day then gorge on carbs PWO. I love it, it's so easy to manage too and you get to eat things you enjoy eating without worrying about getting fat! It's possible to gain muscle and lose fat at the same time. The boys over at propanefitness.com base their protocols on the same kind of eating approach with some insane results.


----------



## Nok (Sep 7, 2012)

breakfast: 7 raw eggs. Rambo


----------



## flynike (Sep 9, 2012)

Chocolate Whey Pancake w Coco Almonds and Walden Farm SF Chocolate Syrup!


----------



## Imens (Sep 11, 2012)

I usually just have cereal and a milkshake of fruits


----------



## flynike (Sep 13, 2012)

Egg white + Ground turkey and veggies muffins!


----------



## flynike (Sep 15, 2012)

Greek Yogurt , Ivan's GF Waffles w Almond Butter & Walden Farms SF Syrup


----------



## supaman23 (Sep 26, 2012)

lee111s said:


> Skipping breakfast is the best way to stay lean. GH level remain elevates until you eat. I wait 3-4 hours after waking before I eat!



That's what I do now. For years I ate my ass off, having a big breakfast etc and eating throughout the day. Now I don't eat till noon and stop eating my last meal at around 8. It's called intermittent fasting for the people who never heard of this concept before. I am able to keep my muscle mass and get leaner. Works for me too 

As long as you eat healthy food and get your maintenance calories, you won't lose any muscle mass doing IF. You still eat the same foods/quantities but in an 8 hour eating window.


----------



## supaman23 (Sep 26, 2012)

Btw, love the recipes *flynike*!!


----------



## flynike (Sep 26, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> Btw, love the recipes *flynike*!!


thanks! More to come


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Sep 26, 2012)

*Vanessa's Yummy Hi Protein Waffel*

1 scoop Muscle Gauge Nutrition Cake Batter Pure isolate protein powder
3 egg whites
1tsp cinnamon
1/2c Organic Quick Oats
Combine all ingredients. Pour into waffel iron in mediun high heat until golden brown.


----------



## flynike (Sep 30, 2012)

Quinoa Puffs + Whey Protein Strawberry + CococNut Milk & Coco Almonds


----------



## flynike (Nov 2, 2012)

Quinoa Cereal &  Grapefruit Whey Protein 
Cocomama Foods — Wild Blueberry Quinoa Cereal

AMAZING cereal , can't wait to try all flavors


----------



## uce101 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi fam. How meals should I have in a day? New here but dam all them pics is making me hungry.


----------



## FREEDOM1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Whats the recipe for the chocolate pancakes??


----------



## jimm (Nov 12, 2012)

had sirloin steak on toast today lovely  would be nice to eat it more often for breakfast....hmm note to self more steaks for breakfast sorry i pic but was daym good


----------



## bdeljoose (Nov 12, 2012)

Today


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 12, 2012)

*Favorite breakfast:*


----------



## bdeljoose (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## flynike (Nov 13, 2012)

ya all ruining my thread!!


----------



## jimm (Nov 15, 2012)

its a shame really these "guys" should have more respect for a women like yourself internet or not.



guess some guys just dont know how to treat a women, clearly


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think the best thing you can have for breakfast would have to be Chicken and WAffles. Its really a good mix
and is best served with some good ole hot sauce and syrup! Yup that's the best thing you can eat and that with
a good ole glass of orange juice and you are set for sure. Give Rosco's chicken and waffles in CAli a try


----------



## Bnjf (Dec 31, 2012)

Dude that's sounds good as shit!!!! Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jan 2, 2013)

now you posted pics, recipes for those great looking dishes!


----------

